# Comment on the Poster Above You



## heartoflesh

Okay, so I stole this idea from the Telecaster Forum so I can't lay any claim to its genius or lack thereof. Please make an imaginary comment about the poster above you in an imaginative, tasteful, and playful kind of way. 

example: "_so and so_ wears black socks with bermuda shorts". 

Have fun kids.


----------



## larryjf

All of Josh's profile pictures show him from the chest up because he wants to hide the fact that he loves wearing hula skirts!!


----------



## AThornquist

By his avatar you would never know, but in real life Mr. Bray looks like a dejected cartoon character.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Mr. Thornquist wipes the tears from a child's eyes as he mourns the wickedness of Swiper the Fox.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Unbeknown to the rest of the Puritan Board Semper's son really is Batman.


----------



## Emmanuel

Josh has won "Best Fiddler" at the Greater Saskatoon Folk Festival for six consecutive years.


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Joel has mice living in his beard.


----------



## JennyG

Willem of orange calls himself that because he drank so much Sunny d,....it became appropriate


----------



## Rich Koster

Jenny is campaigning to ban avatars in Scotland


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Honey, you don't need to turn the flash on in direct sunligh...never mind.


----------



## MarieP

Rich secretly has trouble telling his twin girls apart....don't tell Mrs. Semper Fi!


----------



## Montanablue

Marie's parents call her cherie and she once threw a party with a man named Louie who brings her candy.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Here, you want this piece of gum? I'm done with it.


----------



## teddyrux

Did Superman and Wonder Woman get married?


----------



## Porter

And Teddy cropped the photo he shot of himself, to the upper right corner, because he had lettuce in his teeth.


----------



## LawrenceU

My head hurts!


----------



## Bookmeister

Lawrence is sitting on the top step behind his wife to hide the fact that he is actually shorter than her.


----------



## AThornquist

I was in a rush this morning and had to shave in the shower without a mirror - did I miss a spot?


----------



## toddpedlar

Here, kid, lemme take care of that booger for ya!


----------



## Ruby

A viking seen peddling his wares in Cresco, IA


----------



## buggy

Nice heart shape that!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

After the wedding to "Herbie-the love bug" the two moved to the Bahamas to a beach house in the sandunes


----------



## TimV

Brian secretly wishes to bully nerds while creating pulchritudinous anxieties.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Upon looking in the mirror Tim V-Bee was heard to remark-"Do these wings make me look fat?"


----------



## MarieP

Brian loves posting quickly so others can't comment on Tim  Seriously, I am trying to swat a fly in my house that I have no clue what it is. It looks like a wasp, actually... It lande3d on my computer last night and flew around my lamp, but now I can't see it! It had white wings and several yellow stripes on its body. I don't think it was a... c.r....which I've had before, YUCK!

Or maybe it's Tim, so I better not kill him!


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Marie P. loves long walks in the sunshine, tea-parties in her parlor under the fan, reading poetry, and her diary.


----------



## MarieP

Yes, but Riley really does live the life of Riley!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Pardon me, would you kindly pick the lice out of my hair?


----------



## JonathanHunt

Ooh Rah? More like Ooh-err!


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Jonathan Hunt was a man,
Yes a BIG MAN;
with an eye like an eagle and as tall as a moutain was he.
Jonathan Hunt was a man,
Yes a BIG MAN;
He was brave,
He was fearless,
and as tough as a mighty oak tree.


----------



## Herald

JonathanHunt said:


> Ooh Rah? More like Ooh-err!




Pardon me while I eat these crumpets to try and get the nasty taste of kippers out of my mouth.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Pardon me if I seem a little out of focus...


----------



## buggy

... but it's nothing compared to when someone else's exhausted after one day of army fitness training.


----------



## Herald

I think it's cool to have a name made up only of consonants.


----------



## Notthemama1984

....but it gets great gas mileage.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Chaplainintraining said:


> ....but it gets great gas mileage.


 
Yeah, I'm sitting here... what do YOU want?


----------



## Notthemama1984

How many more pictures? My jaw is getting tired.


----------



## au5t1n

I have to look tough to make up for having a name like Boliver.


----------



## Notthemama1984

Texas is so awesome that my mom named me after its capital!


----------



## Bookmeister

Slave boy, more wine!

That was meant for Austin


----------



## Notthemama1984

Bookmeister= a word used by nerdy people in an attempt to be cool.


----------



## Bookmeister

Chaplainintraining said:


> Texas is so awesome that my mom named me after its capital!



"I'm not impressed."


----------



## au5t1n

Bookmeister said:


> Slave boy, more wine!
> 
> That was meant for Austin


 
Nice interpretation. It's hard to see, but the picture is actually St. Nicholas about to punch Arius at the Council of Nicea. The guy on the throne is Constantine, of course.


----------



## Rich Koster

Master of the house
Keeper of the feast (or something like that)


----------



## Notthemama1984

This can be yours if the Price is Right!


----------



## DMcFadden

"I just dispatched two Weslyans, one Charismatic, one Emergent, a PCUSA Pittsburgh grad and an Open Theist with extreme prejudice. You've got to ask yourself one question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya punk?”


----------



## Notthemama1984

Are you making a poopy?


----------



## LawrenceU

'Don't you wish you could wear THESE clericals?'


----------



## SolaScriptura

If you were me, you'd be smiling too!


----------



## LawrenceU

I told them light starch on the collars. . .


----------



## Notthemama1984

The Cleavers ain't got nothin' on us.


----------



## MarieP

March along, sing our song, with the Army of the free
Count the brave, count the true, who have fought to victory
We're God's Army and boast in Christ's Name
We're God's Army and gladly proclaim

Verse:

We're to fight for the right,
And to spread the Kingdom’s light,
And God's Army goes rolling along
Proud of all Christ has done,
Fighting till the battle’s won,
And God's Army goes rolling along.

Refrain:

Then it's Praise! The! Lord!
The Army's on its way.
Count off the cadence loud and strong
Two! Three!

For where e’er we go,
You will always know
That God's Army goes rolling along.

Verse:

Pentecost, Caesarea,
On Mars Hill and Nicea,
And God's Army went rolling along
Broken men, from the start,
Always fighting from the heart,
And God's Army keeps rolling along.

(Refrain)

Verse:

Men in rags, men who froze,
Still that Army met its foes,
And God's Army went rolling along.
Faith in God, then we're right,
And we'll fight with all our might,
As God's Army keeps rolling along.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Is it just me or does my neck look long in this?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

"Hello, this is Jonathan Hunt reporting from Mount Vesuvius...Signing Off..."


----------



## Notthemama1984

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Marrow Man

I can only see his head and hands because of the camouflage!


----------



## Notthemama1984

Mozart has nothing on JS Bach.


----------



## au5t1n

Chaplainintraining said:


> Mozart has nothing on JS Bach.


 
Boliver can't tell Bach from Erskine.  Isnt that against the PB rules?


----------



## MarieP

austinww said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart has nothing on JS Bach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boliver can't tell Bach from Erskine.  Isnt that against the PB rules?
Click to expand...

 
Austin had to Google the picture just to make sure, and boy is he ever glad he did! He thought it was John Wesley!


----------



## Porter

So, after hours of audible self-deliberation, she finally uploaded the most recent picture of herself.


----------



## TimV

I will convince you by the power of my brain waves. You will give generously, until it hurts.


----------



## MarieP

When a few of us first met "passedover" in James White's chat channel, we thought he was calling himself a reprobate!

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

That was for Cameron....


----------



## Porter

Ha! Hey Marie! Yeah, my nick there is "camporter" now - less confusing, but less original.


----------



## MarieP

Tim is a W. A. S. P.


----------



## Grillsy

The "P" in Marie's name stands for Presbyterian.


----------



## Notthemama1984

My name is Willie Grills. My gangster name is John.


----------



## MarieP

Grillsy said:


> The "P" in Marie's name stands for Presbyterian.


 
HAHAHAHA! Actually, I was born and raised Presbyterian....at a church called Trinity Presbyterian! Not OPC or PCA or EPC or RPCNA or ARPC or BPC or CPC but PCUSA

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

That's really not camo Boliver is wearing...it's a tattoo!


----------



## Notthemama1984

Marie is secretly jealous of my tattoo.


----------



## Bookmeister

"I've strategically placed myself far enough in front of this picture to make everyone strain their eyes looking at my avatar until they go blind, mwahahaha."


----------



## MarieP

"Maybe if I sit here with my head among these books, I'll become smarter by osmosis!"


----------



## Notthemama1984

After being the butt of many jokes, Marie decided to update her look to the current century.


----------



## Andres

"I really wanted to be ChaplinInTraining..." 







"...oh well, I'll just run with the misspelling and join the military."


----------



## Bookmeister

"no I'm cuter, no I'm cuter, no I'm cuter, ok, you're cuter."


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm in bobble head training.


----------



## nasa30

Hurry up and take the picture, I have Jerky to make.


----------



## buggy

Your Christian piety weblink ain't linking to wordpress! (serious)


----------



## au5t1n

Here in Singapore, it's legal to drive under the influence of invisible spray paint.



Andres said:


> "I really wanted to be ChaplinInTraining..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...oh well, I'll just run with the misspelling and join the military."


 
 Props for most creative one yet!


----------



## Theogenes

Hey, does anyone have any Grey Poupon??

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

Hey, does anyone have any Grey Poupon?

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Hey, does anyone have any Grey poupon?


----------



## FenderPriest

Keeping your left ear helps in learning Latin.


----------



## Willem van Oranje

In heaven, Gordon Clark and FenderPriest are best friends and next door neighbors.


----------



## Grillsy

Does Oranje know High Noon (his avatar) was pro-Communism but anti-anabaptist?


----------



## Porter

Just out of view to the left is his batman sock-puppet.


----------



## AThornquist

Too much fiber!


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Andrew is the one being held.


----------



## Ruby

AKA Billie the Orange


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Ruby proudly shows off the heart she made at VBS last night...


----------



## FenderPriest

In Heaven, Ben will finally move out of the backwoods, where the streets have no name, to the heavenly city, where the streets are paved in gold.


----------



## LawrenceU

Now, I know I read that somewhere. . .


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Lawrence is a closet paedo-baptizer.


----------



## Rich Koster

Does WvO turn into a screwdriver if he sips vodka?


----------



## Grillsy

Rich really prefers Krystal.


----------



## Bookmeister

My mom made me wear this shirt.


----------



## Grillsy

Alan says "I know I know, I look like Warren Buffett stole John Calvin's beard.


----------



## Porter

...and just out of view to the right is his copy of _String of Pearls Unstrung_ signed by Fred Malone


----------



## buggy

What did I do wrong?


----------



## LawrenceU

You crossed a Volkswagon beetle with a skateboard.


----------



## Gibb

New here, but anyway . . . .

The two beautiful ladies look like twins!
And I love your statement: We shall not adjust our Bible to the age; but before we have done with it, by God's grace, we shall adjust the age to the Bible. - Charles Haddon Spurgeon

I need desperately to learn more about Spurgeon!!!


----------



## Christusregnat

My REAL favorite chapter is Psalm 108


----------



## Gforce9

It's my 'Reformation Day' costume......


----------



## Grillsy

My other airplane is a B52.


----------



## Rich Koster

B52's....... are they still making records? (leaves self open for duh joke)


----------



## Christusregnat

Kraft: It's the best cheese on the Puritan Board!


----------



## DeborahtheJudge

ladies and gentleman, here we have an example of the "grey splotchy avatar". its merits include shifting focus to whats actually written in the post and looking like 5 different things depending on how hard one is squinting.


----------



## Marrow Man

I'm going to have to run away fast after making that last comment!


----------



## Grillsy

Drunk with powder...and assorted spirits.


----------



## au5t1n

Willie grills Trinity Presbyterian Church with lots of theological questions.


----------



## Rich Koster

Ma.......Willie is giving us the recipe for Jell-O shots !!!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I need to move to Indiana so I can get some White Castles. AKA, sliders.


----------



## Rich Koster

Hey Rich, the second picture of me happens when I go more than a week without a trip to the Castle


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Rich Koster said:


> Hey Rich, the second picture of me happens when I go more than a week without a trip to the Castle


 
R. is Randy. LOL When we go we get them by the case. I always regret it within a few hours. They just don't come out with the same enjoyment as they do when they slide down.


----------



## LawrenceU

Randy got tired at the hymn sing. He sat down but kept on directing the crowd.


----------



## Porter

"But seriously folks, here in Pleasantville we don't allow crooked mailboxes or plastic pink flamingos on our lawns"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

LawrenceU said:


> Randy got tired at the hymn sing. He sat down but kept on directing the crowd.


 
We were singing from the Psalter... LOL


----------



## Jesus is my friend

(Holding and igniting Bic lighter) after He loudly shouted-"FREEBIRD!"


----------



## buggy

Are you singing?


----------



## Grillsy

How many Dr. Seuss characters had to die to make those seat covers?


----------



## JonathanHunt

After hours spent modelling the OPC 'Summer Fashion' range, Willie's smile had deteriorated into a mere smirk


----------



## LawrenceU

Jonathan Hunt here, live in the Tora Bora region . . .


----------



## Grillsy

They're smiling because they know why Aunt Bee's pickles tasted like kerosene.


----------



## Ruby

Beneath that mild mannered exterior lies a poisonous sense of humour!


----------



## buggy

I've got more valuable stuff than yours.


----------



## Ruby

This buggy's price is far above rubies?


----------



## JBaldwin

Is that a bowl of cranberries or necklace?


----------



## LawrenceU

One rarely known fact is that Elisabeth Prentiss saw the whole story as a result of striking her head during a fall. This occurred as she walked along the edge of a 40 foot precipice while reading.


----------



## Theogenes

Look! My shoulders are as broad as mountains!

That was supposed to be for Jonathan who dissappeared...
I guess I was on the wrong page....


----------



## Grillsy

"What? You don't like the gift I gave you Sweeheart? Do you know what I had to go through to get this!"


----------



## Marrow Man

Mild-mannered Puritan Board member by day, superhero by night.


----------



## buggy

Looks like the picture on your favorite powder's label.


----------

